# Mini/Pico DIY Canister Filter?



## Bobtastic (9 Mar 2011)

Hi all, 

I've recently setup a pico scape and wondered if it would benefit from some form of filtration. So of I went and I stumbled across a thread on another forum on how to created a nano canister filter using a locking lidded Tupperware container and a powerhead/pump and I was wondering if anyone had tried to make something similar on here?

I was thinking with the combination of the aforementioned locking lidded tupperware (something like this or this) packed out with foam, a low flow pump such as a RIO MINI 90 AQUA PUMP POWER HEAD (85GPH), some air hose or other narrow tubing and a converted Bic biro as a spray bar it was a do able task.

What are your thoughts on this as an idea? Is it do able? or further more is there actually any point is putting in all the effort?


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

It's perfectly do-able 
Remember to get a pump that is maybe rated double for what you need, as you'll lose a lot of flow through pipes, height of tank, media etc. Make 100% sure all joins are watertight - test in a bucket!!!


----------



## Bobtastic (9 Mar 2011)

Not really sure what rating you'd want for a pico... You wouldn't want that much flow as they are usually teenee-weeney. Even the lowest powered pumps seem majorly overpowered for this size of "tank". Would you think that 85gph was too low?


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

How big is the tank then? I'd still go for 10x turnover. My 8 liter Do!aqua cube has an Azoo Mignon 120lph HOB filter.


----------



## Bobtastic (9 Mar 2011)

I've not measured the volume of my glass cube. Going on those used in the pico comp, specifically the ones used by James Marshall here, I would say 2.7litres (it looks identical).

Is there really any benefit to filtering a "tank" of that size? Also would regular air-hose be rigid enough to deal with the flow?


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I've not measured the volume of my glass cube. Going on those used in the pico comp, specifically the ones used by James Marshall here, I would say 2.7litres (it looks identical).
> 
> Is there really any benefit to filtering a "tank" of that size? Also would regular air-hose be rigid enough to deal with the flow?



Should be, but it's more the diameter I would worry about. How would you connect it to the pump?


----------



## Bobtastic (9 Mar 2011)

Umm... yus a good point. I guess I'd have to use hose with the same/near internal diameter as the out let of the pump. In the instance of the one I've suggested it has an ID of 1/2" which would be 13mm? Either that or use some form of step down to a usable diameter.


----------



## Bobtastic (10 Mar 2011)

Was browsing today and came across this Bending Clear Perspex Tubing thread and thought it would be perfect for making a custome inlet strainer and spay bar for a pico tank. That coupled with the DIY mini canister would make for a complete filtration system!


----------



## Bobtastic (16 Mar 2011)

So I've looked into this a little further and I've come up with a list of what would be needed to build this.

Parts list

Submersible 2.5W 230L/H Aquarium Air Water Pump AT-301 = £6.99
8mm Clear AQUARIUM AIRLINE Hose PIPE POND - 1 METRES = £1.75
Lock and & Lock Plastic Food Container 700ml HPL932D = £3.98
10mm x 2mm Clear Acrylic Tube Plastic Plexiglas Pipe 1m = £3.95

Total = £16.67 (allow for extra hose if required)

I'm not sure about the perspex pipe, whether it's OD will be to big for the 8mm hose. I'm assuming that once heated it will stretch the extra 2mm to fit over the 10mm pipe.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Mar 2011)

Gill made a small DIY external.  He put info in his journal: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13047&hilit=gill+diy+filter&start=40


----------



## Bobtastic (17 Mar 2011)

Thanks for that Matt. When I get round to getting all the bits together I hope to post some images of it's construction too.


----------

